# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraTool Update -8 Samsung & 12 Blackberry models

## mohamed73

*Dear Chimera Users,*  *Please check out the latest update of ChimeraTool software:*  *Latest version: 5.03.1656 
17/12/2014*  * Added Blackberry models:*  BlackBerry Passport SQW100-1BlackBerry Porsche Design P'9982BlackBerry Q10 SQN100-2BlackBerry Q10 SQN100-4BlackBerry Z3 STJ100-1BlackBerry Z30 STA100-3BlackBerry Z30 STA100-5BlackBerry Porsche Design P'9982BlackBerry SQC100-2 KopiBlackBerry Dev Alpha - Colt (04002307)BlackBerry 9670 StyleBlackBerry 8700  * Added Samsung Unlock and Repair IMEI:*  Samsung Galaxy Ace 4 - SM-G313HY  *Added Samsung Factory Unlock (89 CRD/Phone)*   Samsung Galaxy Ace Style - SM-G357MSamsung Galaxy Mega 2 4G LTE - SM-G750ASamsung Galaxy S5 Active - SM-G870WSamsung Galaxy Note 4 - SM-N910GSamsung Galaxy Note Edge - SM-N915ASamsung Galaxy Ace 4 - SM-G313MUSamsung Galaxy S3 Neo - GT-I9300I   *Hardware updates:* 
Chimera UART cable Available to order again.
More information about the cable you can check here:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *
Best regards,
Chimera Team*

----------

